
Outlook.office.com – 503 - iamdeedubs
https://outlook.office.com/
======
iamdeedubs
I had written the wittiest of emails, clicked 'Send', and the button just went
grey. No other signals. I hit refresh, ignored the warning about losing data,
autosave drafts FTW right(?!).

And now I wait with my wit in my clipboard...

